# what's my car now worth?



## satutoring (Sep 1, 2014)

I have a 2012 Altima SR which recently had a new engine installed by Nissan due to a faulty piston ring in cylinder #4. Will this affect its value and by how much? Will this show up on a carfax? Should I keep the car or trade? Any opinions would be helpful.


----------



## das31508 (Aug 31, 2014)

satutoring said:


> I have a 2012 Altima SR which recently had a new engine installed by Nissan due to a faulty piston ring in cylinder #4. Will this affect its value and by how much? Will this show up on a carfax? Should I keep the car or trade? Any opinions would be helpful.


If it was installed by Nissan it probably should hurt it too bad, it should show up as a service record on the carfax. Of course you will probably get a better price selling it out right but I just traded in my 2003 Ford and got way more than I thought

good luck!


----------

